

Add a hackers.txt to your projects - meandave
http://davejustice.com/2014/08/17/hackers-dot-txt/

======
shortstuffsushi
Neat. Looks like it outputs something similar to what I had started with
this[0] project. I had the idea while sitting in a meeting one day, and played
with it for an evening, and the morning after... Never really followed up and
finished it yet, though.

[0]
[https://github.com/shortstuffsushi/WhatDidIDo](https://github.com/shortstuffsushi/WhatDidIDo)

~~~
meandave
This is pretty cool, It would be nice if github provided all of that data in
their graphs tab

~~~
shortstuffsushi
Yeah, it would be cool to see. As I mentioned in the readme, it's not
necessarily indicative of anything -- if someone started a new iOS project,
95% of their code ownership would be of template/project setup code, so it'd
be hard for anyone else to see how much they've actually contributed. That's
why I added filters, though.

